# CO2 in Hampshire



## Chrispy (18 Jan 2016)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and seeking advice on the availability of CO2 in Hampshire and more particularly Portsmouth.  I've searched through the thread on the availability of CO2 in the UK and cannot find any information on Hampshire.
I've found two companies (Portsmouth & Fareham) that will sell me Co2 FE's and refill them at around £18-20 per refill.  My problem is that the cupboard under my new tank is not very high and I will struggle to fit a standard size FE into it without cutting a hole in the base shelf.  I have seen shorter (around 450mm) in shops and would like to ask forum members if they have come across these shorter FE and if they know of anywhere in Hampshire I could obtain them.


----------



## ian_m (18 Jan 2016)

FE's are sometimes available in 1Kg sizes BUT they tend to be chrome plated and less common than rocking horse poo....


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jan 2016)

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-91745.html

You try theses guys...http://www.sfpltd.co.uk/fire-entinguisher-maintenance.html
hoggie


----------



## Andy D (18 Jan 2016)

What size tank is this for?

It may be a more expensive initial outlay but I believe Arundel Avaries (Arundel street - I'm sure you know this already) stock a 1KG ISTA CO2 kit. They can also arrange refills but I don't know what the cost of that is.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jan 2016)

What about these ?
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/aquarium-co2-cylinders

Have you considered pub gas, look in Yellow page for pub gas suppliers ? Make sure is CO2 and not CO2/N mix.

How about locating the 2Kg (5Kg or even 45Kg) fire extinguisher remotely. There have been people who have located the tank in cupboard under the stairs, outside in the garage etc and run a pipe from regulator to the tank no problem.


----------



## Antoni (19 Jan 2016)

Hi, I use the guys from the link Hoggie shared. But I get standard bottles from them... haven't really seen the smaller size.


----------



## Chrispy (19 Jan 2016)

hogan53 said:


> http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-91745.html
> 
> You try theses guys...http://www.sfpltd.co.uk/fire-entinguisher-maintenance.html
> hoggie


Thanks Hoggie,
This is one of the two companies I've already been to visit.  I think the size of the cylinder is around 540mm and with the addition of the regulator and gauges it may be too tall to fit under my tank.  I do have the option to cut a hole in the bottom shelf and then it may fit.  I didn't ask if this company would refill bottles that I have sourced elsewhere.
Chris.


----------



## Chrispy (19 Jan 2016)

Andy D said:


> What size tank is this for?
> 
> It may be a more expensive initial outlay but I believe Arundel Avaries (Arundel street - I'm sure you know this already) stock a 1KG ISTA CO2 kit. They can also arrange refills but I don't know what the cost of that is.


Thanks Andy.
My tank has been made to fit into an alcove so it's slimmer than most.  It's around 140 Lts.  Approx size in mm is L94 x H45 x W32.  I haven't tried Arundel Street (I live in Gosport) but I will give them a call and see what they have to offer.
Many Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Chrispy (19 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> What about these ?
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/aquarium-co2-cylinders
> 
> Have you considered pub gas, look in Yellow page for pub gas suppliers ? Make sure is CO2 and not CO2/N mix.
> ...


Hi Ian,
I'm thinking of buying the Premium Complete Aquarium CO2 set up from CO2Art.  Looking on their site I see the two canisters they supply...but have none available.  I would go for the 1Lt bottle but again it's refilling that will be a problem.  The nearest places on their refill station map are either Wimbourne or Oxford.  Both too far away........unless I could find a local company that would be prepared to refill them? 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jan 2016)

Chrispy said:


> unless I could find a local company that would be prepared to refill them?


You can refill them yourself from a bigger CO2 cylinder. You get say a 45Kg CO2 cylinder with dip tube (to that is dispenses liquid CO2) and "decant" using a filling kit into the smaller cylinders. You need a pair of scales/balance to weigh the cylinder as you fill it eg a 1Kg cylinder must only be filled with 1Kg weight.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2016)

Hi
Co2 Art...do a 1kg cylinder but it's out of stock at the moment!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------

